# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Free fishkeeping kit worth £37.50 when you subscribe

## AquaticQuotient.com

This month's free gift is a great bundle of Superfish products from Aquadistri, which every fishkeeper will make use of.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

